# Hey Baby, What's your line?



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

Was your daddy a rocket scientist? 'Cause, Baby, you're da bomb.  

That was the best pick-up line this cocktail waiter bounced off me at the last restaurant I worked. He wasn't trying to pick me up. I was just his guinea pig. My line back to him was, "Honey, if good looks were a minute, you could be an hour." Okay, so it's a line from a song, but all my creativity is fed into my work and not my social skills. 

What's the best pick-up line you've ever heard or delivered? "I need a runner, please!" doesn't count.


----------



## april02 (Nov 25, 2001)

---hehe--- so this is so totally cheesy. About 6 months ago I was at a party with a friend of mine, apparently the guy hosting the party thought I was cute. 

He came over to me with like 5 or 6 friends behind him, and he started to sing. "YOu never close your eyes any more when I kiss your lips" He and his friends launched into the whole "you lost that lovin' feelin" song complete with backup... I was so flattered I felt bad telling him I had a boyfriend. BUt it's ok because now he's one of my best friends. ---april---


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

While perhaps not exactly a pick up line I did love this. A woman I knew in Alaska was a singer. She was a tall woman with a fairly deep and somewhat gravely voice. Some one heckled her a bit and said "_ Hey, you look like a woman, but sound like a man, what are you"_
She replied "_ Honey, I'm twice the man you'll ever be, and more woman than you'll ever get!"_
God I loved that woman!


----------



## terri (Jan 9, 2002)

Hmm, ok, the funniest, non-sexual pick-up line I heard was on the radio - there was a contest and this was the winner:
Boy meets Girl
Boy: "Do your feet hurt?"
Girl: "No, why?"
Boy: "You've been running through my mind all day." 
Ok, the English translation is cheesy, but it was the cutest thing in German.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Some people , like me , just don't need sweet words.

It was the second time he was coming to the lectures that they were organised by the Greek Club of Cambridge.
Silent and tall. No way for me not to notice such a person.
All of our events ended in a pub of Cambridge so the second evening he was there I decided to collect all of my courage to go talk to him.

He was narrating in perfect English with an american accent a fascinating myth that had to do with the invention of Music!
Everybody was fascinated by his narration. Calm, perfect use of the language, and I admit great looking guy!

When he finished his narration I decided to play the smart , so I approached him and told him smiling ironically in front of everyone : "You are too smart to be American although you sound like you cannot be american.I wonder where you come from". I thought that he would loose his words...
Instead of losing his, I lost mine when he replied
" You sound too silly to be Greek although you look like. You cannot be Greek" 

Do you believe in love by first line? In marriage by first line maybe?


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Ok, this ain't exactly original, but in the famous words of Joey Tribiani, "hey, how yoo doin'?". and probably the cutest in a wierd way, is this one, you walk up to someone and say excuse me, you've got a beep on your nose, and if they say what ?, you poke their nose and say beep, if they laugh, you've made a friend, but if they don't, you should apologize.


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

A Spanish chat up line (that they never actually use. .); Girl, you are more dangerous than a pirana in a bidet!


----------



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

My favorite (and the only one who has used it on me is my hubby)  is-

"If I compliment your body will you hold it against me?"

Trick question, there!!


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

One I remember from long ago is to walk up to a woman sitting at a bar and to say miss you must be from Tennessee cause your the only 10 I see in here......................................


----------



## austinfarrugia (Jan 4, 2002)

A client in a restaurant was continually bothering the waiter.First,he would ask for the air conditioning to be turned up because he felt hot, then he asked the same waiter for the air...con..to be turned down,because he felt toocold,and so on for about half an hour.
Surprisingly, the waiter was very patient. 
He went back and forth without showimg any sign of anger.So finally,another customer asked the patient waiter WHY DON T YOU THROW THAT CREEP OUT  OH!!!!!lET HIM BE, SAID THE WAITER WITH A SMILE We dont t even have an air - conditioner in here   

Austin:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

:lol: :lol: Good one! :lol: :lol:


----------



## april02 (Nov 25, 2001)

-------
my boyfriend Andy plays hockey. Durring his game one of his team mates mas talking to one of my other guy friends who just happens to be friends with Andy overheard this other guy talking about me. Supposedly i have an "onion butt" cause it made him wanna cry... whatever... haha

---april---


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

He plays hockey send him my way...www.diabloshockey.com 
How's that for a shameless plug! I made the front page this week!:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

And why not Chrose!!! Nice photo


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

It makes sense to me now, why my sister, Melina, is such an ice-hockey fan... She doesn't miss a game!! 

Ice hockey players are like onions. 

   

PS April I already phone to all my girlfriends to pass them the onion line! We are looking forward to meet for a drink to deliver it
:beer: :crazy:


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

I was wondering.

Do girls or women in the States tease men with smart little phrases , Lines as you call them ?

Or it is something that only men do??

My interest in strictly anthropological of course...


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

From what I've seen, the boys use the lines and the girls use the body language. Can't imagine why a woman would want to use a line unless it was drenched in sarcasm!

But stranger things have happened...


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Hmmm I see.

So women play the fish in the States. In Greece they give sweet lines, no sarcasm.

I just needed to know, although I am going to live in the State of New York where according to an old but still in use law, flirting is forbidden...I think you pay a 20$ fineif they catch you...


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

but wouldn't it be worth it of the policeman to fine you was handsome and sweet?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Man, am I out of the loop, I haven't had to use lines with woman in over 20 years!!  
I got to get off my duff and think of some lines:lips: 
cc


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Oh, Athenaeus, you can't mean that! Why, I'll owe thousands to the State if that's true! (but it will have been worth every penny over the years).

Wait, is that only flirting with strangers? What if it's your own spouse??????


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

Suzanne,
that's even more expensive. . .


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Flirting with my own spouse ???   

I have heard of political correctness before, but this is ...wow
Ok I will tell him to dress like a policeman


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

My hobby, or at least one of them, is to collect wierd ( aka for stupid) Laws...

Yes this Law really exists in the State of New York. Flirting is forbidden

Listen to another one.
In Montreal they are allowed to make only yellow margarine...
Old law , still in use though...


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Stupid law?


In front of every commercial establishment there should be a post so that customers can tie their horses.


----------



## april02 (Nov 25, 2001)

---this is great---

In New York you're not allowed to carry an ice cream cone in your back pocket while crossing the street... hows that for a stupid law... somebody must have been bored... 


April:bounce:


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

Did it hurt?
When you fell from heaven?

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

Oh, my...hubby has me rolling with laughter...here are some lines...

"I lost my phone number. Can I have yours?"


----------



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

My husband's best friend goes by the nickname Baken (long story, don't ask). Well, he saw this girl one day that he was attracted to, and went up to her and introduced himself. She didn't seem too interested so he said "You know what they say- everything's better with bacon (Baken)". She just looked at him and said "Not if you're a vegetarian"


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Mine just reads me poetry....I melt like butter.

:lips:


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

They just got rid of some of the old bylaws that we had here in Kamloops, some them are as follows. 

On a Sunday afternoon, a man must be wearing a hat if he is down town. 

No person is allowed to attend a sporting event on Sunday morning.

A woman must be escorted by a man if she is down town.

I'll probalby think of more as time goes by, but these are just some of them that stuck in my mind the first time I heard them.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

As for the best (funniest) line I've ever heard:

My 5 year old nephew made up this line and told it to a little girl at his school when I went to pick him up. Remember this is in Barbados. 

"My love for you is stronger than a billygoat's beard." I wasn't suprised when she smacked him but he was. He actually asked me " What did I say?" :lol:


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

My other one was tooooo risque. :blush: Id have to tell you off board. Anyway here are the stupid laws of New Jersey:

It's illegal to slurp your soup
It's illegal to frown at an officer
It's against the law for men to knit during fishing season
It's illegal to detain a homing pigeon
On a highway it is illegal to park under a bridge
You are NOT allowed to pump your own gas

If you want more dumb laws, just go to Dumb Laws


----------

